# [SOLVED] strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireles



## doctory2k (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all can if u please help me with this problem , I bought a new *Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Adaptor *& when I try to connect it to my Windows 7 64bit desktop, my desktop recognised the adapter but could not initiate it & when I went to change my adapter settings in control panel I can see it but it is disabled & when I tried to enable it nothing is happen , the led light is working & every thing seem to be ok & even installed the latest drivers from their website which says version: 1.02, OS compatibility: Windows XP 32bit/64bit, Windows Vista 32bit/64bit, Windows 7 32bit/64bit but I read that some guy have the same problem with this adapter & he manage to solve this problem by changing a very obscure BIOS setting relating to the USB controller but didn't describe how he did that so if any body have any idea about these setting.

thanks in advance


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

*doctory2k* - Welcome to TSF!

Try changing the Adapter's mode from Auto to N or G and see if you're able to connect. You may also change the settings from your router.


----------



## doctory2k (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

Thanks 2xg for replaying , the problem that that I can't access the adapter because it is disabled & when I'm trying to enabled from the control panel it can't be enabled.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

Are you logged on in your computer with Admin permission?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

in the bios check

pnp
usb2/highspeed usb 

are enabled


----------



## doctory2k (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

thank u 2xg & dai for your responses I already logged in as administrator & please dai can describe step by step how u can do that because I entered the bios & I didnt find any pnp or anything related to usb to change .


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

look on the advanced page of the bios

check your m/b manual you will see it listed in the advanced section of the bios discription


----------



## doctory2k (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

hI Dai , I opened the advanced page of the bios & nothing is there only hardware moniter & under it is intel virualization technology(disabled) this is what is there nothing else & by the way my desktop is sony vaio model no. VPCL116FX .


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

it is probably in a hidden section of the bios i have no idea how to open it up an a sony

on my lenovo disabling the lenovo splash screen in the bios gave me access

found this here

Sony - VAIO, PCG-Series, VGN-Series

* Press F1, F2 or F3 after turning on the computer.
* Sony VAIO - (After Sony start up screen) F2 then hit F1

http://www.briteccomputers.co.uk/fo...s-mode-on-your-pc-or-laptop/?action=printpage


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

Hello doctory2k,

This is an interesting issue. You wouldn't happen to be running Kaspersky, would you? 

EDIT:
I did a little research on your issue. A relatively common cause to this problem seems to be a networking filter in Kaspersky.



> I had the same problem and it turned out to be a Network Filter that Kaspersky Internet security attaches to the wireless adapter. You can enable the wireless adapter and keep your Kaspersky anti virus softwarerunning if you remove just the Kaspersky Filter.
> To do this go to the Network & Sharing Centre, then click on "Change adapter settings". Right click on the adapter that is causing the problems and choose "Properties". Remove the tick from the box next to the Kaspersky NDIS filter.
> The adapter can now be enabled and used. It may require you to go through the diagnose connection problem once to reset the adapter once the filter has been removed.


I also had a very similar issue recently, using Linux, where my external wireless adapter was not being seen by the OS. It turned out that my issue was related to the internal WiLAN card. I had to physically remove the internal (Broadcom) mpci card to be able to enable the Wireless.

If I get a chance, tonight, I will see about testing the issue out with 7.

-GZ


----------



## doctory2k (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

Hi dai I tried the F2,F1 but it take me to the same bios , so I think there is only one bios .
Hi gavinzach I don't use Kaspersky I use zone alarm extreme security & I tried to shut it down but the same problem is there & I have build in wireless adapter with my desktop called Atheros AR928X & I also tried to disable it but no luck , I told you there is some guy wow bought the same adapter & wrote a review in amazon & found the solution & here is a quote of what here wroght :-
" I wanted a fast USB N or N+ Wireless adapter to use between two computers which would no longer be using a wired connection to a new and rather excellent Netgear WDR3700 Router. The design of the product is very good indeed. The actual adapter which has a removable protective cap for transportation can slot into a desk stand with about 1m of USB cable. Without checking the specs I was surprised to find (once I got it working) that it supported 5Ghz as well as 2.4Ghz bandwidth alongwith N, N+ and Double N+ connections. The Netgear WDR3700 supports 5Ghz connections and I have a external hard disk connected to this. I found the speed at which high data-rate media is streamed to my computer wirelessly using this setup was absolutely flawless. Web surfing and downloads using this adapter is very very fast indeed so if you want to upgrade your WiFi adapter on a desktop or notebook and have a super router to support it, this Belkin adapter is probably as good as it gets, having said all that though, I had some major issues getting this product to work with Windows 7 64bit. The product packaging says it supports Windows 7, Belkin do not have dedicated Windows 7 drivers and instead are still using ageing Vista 32/64 bit drivers which do work but for some time my desktop recognised the adapter but could not initiate it. After a lot of head scratching I finally got it working only by changing a very obscure BIOS setting relating to the USB controller. I am rather concerned about this, as there is no way that Belkin Support would ever have been able to figure out such a solution to why the adapter was not working. In fact I had an identical problem installing the adapter on a brand new Sony i7 notebook which would not have the same level of BIOS customisation so currently is currently not working with that PC, until Belkin get their act together and develop some better drivers. Overall this is a very fast, well designed Wi-Fi adapter let down by flaky drivers which are long overdue for a rewrite. "
this guy name is Mr. E. McKnight I think he is from england & contact amazon to provide me with his email so that I can contact him to ask him about the steps he did it in changing the bios but unfortunately amazon said they don't have the reviewers emails so I really dont know how can I reach this guy or is any body know what he did thanks in advance .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again doctory2k,

I am very interested in helping you resolve this problem, could you enter the Device Manager (Control Panel>Device Manager) and right click on the belkin wireless adapter.
Select properties, select the Details tab, and then select hardware id's from the pull down menu.

List the hardware id's in your next post.



doctory2k said:


> I don't use Kaspersky I use zone alarm extreme security & I tried to shut it down but the same problem is there


There have been a lot of issues with Zone Alarm and the way it reacts with Windows 7. The analysts over in 7 support find it to be the cause of BSODs. I am not sure that it would cause your adapter to not be enabled, but we will set this aside until later.



doctory2k said:


> I have build in wireless adapter with my desktop called Atheros AR928X & I also tried to disable it but no luck.


Can you still use the internal WiFi adapter when the USB is plugged in?


----------



## doctory2k (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

Hi gavinzach & thanks for your intrest , my hardware id's as follow :-
USB\VID_050D&PID_6050&REV_0001
USB\VID_050D&PID_6050

& for your 2nd question yes I can use the internal wifi adapter when the USB is plugged in.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

Good morning,

I don't have much time, but for now I would like you to try a few things...

First, see if Windows has an update for the driver. In Device Manager, select Update Driver, then Automatically install driver software.

If you installed the Belkin Wireless Configuration Utility, uninstall it (just the utility, not the drivers) and attempt to use the built-in wireless utility.

If the opposite is true, install the Belkin utility and see if it works.

Next step (if it still refuses to work) uninstall the Belkin adapter from Device Manager, restart Windows and allow Windows to automatically reinstall it. 

Next step. Disable the internal Wireless adapter in Device Manager.

Next step. Uninstall the internal adapter from Device Manager.

Last step for now... If the new wireless adapter still refuses to work... 

Please post back the results of the steps.

Good night, see you in a few hours.

-GZ


----------



## doctory2k (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

Hi gavinzach & thanks for ur time , 1st the drivers are uptodate & the other thing that I didn't installed any Belkin Wireless Configuration Utility it doesn't even come with the CD & what do u mean by the built-in wireless utility .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

If you installed the CD, it should have installed the Belkin Wireless Utility.

The "built in" utility is Windows Zero Config utiltiy, it is the little icon you get in the task tray that shows you your wireless networks.


----------



## doctory2k (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

Hi all & thanks for every thing I just solve the problem with a very small solution I just uninstall the drivers & install them again under windows xp compatibility in my windows 7 & the adapter works like a charm :wave:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: strange problem with my Belkin F6D6050UK Double N+ Dual Band USB 2.0 Wireless Ada*

I'm glad you got it sorted! Keep an eye out for updated drivers and good luck!


----------

